# Audio / Video >  S90 skaļruņu maiņa.

## Kernel

Labs vakars!
Ir manā īpašumā nonākušas divas S90 bez toņu regulatoriem, 8 omīgās.
Lieta tā, ka vidu skaņa viņām ir galīgā pakaļā, nu augšas ar nav pārāk jaukas. Tātad izravēju laukā vidu un augšu skaļruņus, vidiem bija paburzīti difurozi, pīkstulim vispār saplēsta tā dzeltenā membrāna. 
tad nu vajag tākā meklēt jaunus skaļruņus, un cik dzirdēts, tie kas ir S90 oriģinālie nav no tā labākā gala. Vai varētu ieteikt kādus alternatīvus variantus, kvalitatīvākiem vidu un augšu skaļruņiem??
Filtri tām tumbām arī ir pakaļā, viena spole ir uztīta uz kautkādas plāksnes pašrocīgi. Sazīmēju shēmu no tiem filtriem, salīdzināju ar netā atrastām filtru shēmām, nesakrīt. Izskatās tur ir kāds iejaucies. Vēlāk ielikšu filtru shēmu un skatu. Domāju, ka filtrus arī būs jāpārtaisa.
PArakājos pa forumu, ir te daži cilvēki devuši daudz labu padomu par S90 uzlabošanu, bet nekā neatrodu, kur viņām būtu ieteikums aizstāt vidus/augšas ar ko labāku.


P.S. bildes laikam ir kkur citur jāsaglabā uz servera, te pataisno nevar ielikt?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Visi pārējie met sūdus ārā, bet krievi ar tiem joprojām cīnās un attīsta gudrības.

Bildes vari likt šeit, tik to lielums ierobežots.

----------


## arnis

meegjinaasim saprast Kernelja daraamo darbu kvalitaati --- L meeriitaajs ir, lai vareetu spoliites tiit ?? 
Meermikjis, software ir, ar ko RTA un phase pameeriit ??? 
un vispaar --- kas ir pakaljaa ? ::  
Cik naudas cilveeks ir gatavs implementeet skaljrunjiem ?
Cik naudas cilveeks ir gatavs atveeleet filtru elementiem un no izbuuvei pie konkreetiem skaljrunjiem/ to novietojuma ?

----------


## arnis

> Filtri tām tumbām arī ir pakaļā, viena spole ir uztīta uz kautkādas plāksnes pašrocīgi. Sazīmēju shēmu no tiem filtriem, salīdzināju ar netā atrastām filtru shēmām, nesakrīt. Izskatās tur ir kāds iejaucies. Vēlāk ielikšu filtru shēmu un skatu. Domāju, ka filtrus arī būs jāpārtaisa.


 Tu saliidzinaaji sheemas vai sheemu nominaalus, reekjinaaji, uz kaadaam F tie konkreetie nominaali darbojas ? iespeejams, ka ieprieksheejais iipashnieks ar kautkaadu domu taas spoles ir tinis, bet tu bez sajeegas te atnaaci un saaki kladzinaat, cik viss slikti 



> PArakājos pa forumu, ir te daži cilvēki devuši daudz labu padomu par S90 uzlabošanu, bet nekā neatrodu, kur viņām būtu ieteikums aizstāt vidus/augšas ar ko labāku.


 taapeec ka nevar vnk taapat panjemt un nomainiit skaljruni un cereet, ka kautkas buus labaak. 
1. jaasaprot, kaads skaljrunis ko speelees
2. jaapaartaisa filtri -- 100% 
3. jaaveic meeriijumi , un atkal jaapiekorigjee filtri 
Tas ir reaals akustikas izstraades darbs ... 
ja ir doma izbraukt uz vnk taapat -- kautko nopirku, kautko uztinu ( kautvai nopirki reaalus nominaalus peec sheemas ) , tad neredzu jeegu, kaapeec tu prasi helpu forumaa

Ko tu vispaar no taam kasteem sagaidi ???

----------


## ivog

Nez vai tas čakars atmaksāsies, jo:
1. Labi pīkstuļi maksās ap 100Ls par pāri;
2. Labi vidi ap 150-200Ls par pāri;
3. Plus vēl filtri, galdniecības darbi utt.
Tajā pašā laikā sākot no 300 Ls jau var iepirkt jaunu sakarīgu akustiku...

----------


## arnis

par to ir staasts. teoreetiski pischikus var arii dabuut 20-30-40Ls par paari, ja vidi pietiekami taalu atvelk... vidus LABUS gan buus jaapameklee, bet filtru izstraade tomeer maksaat kautkaadu naudinju, par galdnieciibu nerunaajot .... 
lai atnaak veelreiz tas cilveeks, tad jau redzees, ar ko par ko vinjsh domaa....

----------


## jankus

> 1. Labi pīkstuļi maksās ap 100Ls par pāri;
> 2. Labi vidi ap 150-200Ls par pāri;


 Hmz, gribētu redzēt to cilvēku, kurš S90 tumbās bāž pīkstuļus par 100Ls pāri vai videniekus par 150Ls/pāri.  :: 
Vot, no galvas neatceros ar ko citi savulaik bija mēģinājuši aizstāt S90 videniekus (slinkums meklēt)- vai tik nebija kaut kāds 4GD8E? Ja šeit parādīsies Jon, gan jau viņš atminēsies.. (Filtri tad jāpārtaisa, kā jau Arnis iepriekš teica).

----------


## arnis

runa jau nav par s90. taa principaa izskataas jau peec citas tumbas, kurai ar s90 buus tikai taads sakars, ka ielikti s90 kastee,kaut praatiigaak vispaar buutu gjenereet jaunu kasti . jo peec Kernelja tekstiem cik var saprast, arii naakamaa uzlabotaa kaste buus taada pati "lupata" , par kaadu te izteicaas paaris teemas augstaak ....

----------


## Kernel

1.	L mērītāja nav, vai būtu kāds ieteikums kur iegādāties, bet vai nevar izlīdzēties ar konstantas vērtības un labi zināmas precizitātes kondensatoru un osciloskopu, lai samērītu spoles?
2.	Software var dabūt, mikrofonu arī uz attiecīgo darbu laiku.
3.	Naudu esmu gatavs atvēlēt katrā gadījumā ne simtos, par tiem piedāvātajiem pīkstuļiem pa 20-30 OK, varētu domāt, ja ir jūtama atšķirība no 3гд2
4.	Es jau aprakstīju kas ir pakaļā-skaņa. Vidi kkādi miglaini, neprecīzi, itkā peldētu, sory nemāku pareizi aprakstīt. Augšas-vienkārši maz var dzirdēt viņas vispār, iespējams dēļ ieplēstā difuzora.
5.	Filtriem vēl neko neesmu rēķinājis, vispirms vēlējos uzjautāt, kādus ieteikumus un tikai tad kko sākt darīt. Ok cik noprotu labam vidam man nesanāks atvēlēt naudu, tad nu nāksies mēģināt to pašu no s90, manā gadījumā tas ir 4гд6, bet bija šķiet vēl citi, kurus lika jaunākajās tumbu modifikācijās, cik dzirdēju labāki. Kādi vēl bija vidi 90niecēm???
6.	Es arī neko nesaku pretī, ka būs jāpārēķina filtri mainot skaļruņus, man ir vēlme arī kko iemācīties vairāk, nejau uz haļavu skaļruņus mainīt. Vienkārši vēlētos dzirdēt pieredzējušāku cilvēku ieteikumus par skaļruņu izvēli un tad jau varētu tiem rēķināt filtrēšanu. Tātad es arī sagaidu nu kaut nedaudz labāku,precīzāku skanējumu, vidiem augšām, jo esošais mani pavisam neapmierina.
P.S. vidi un augšas ir jāmaina tik un tā, jo kā teicu viņi ir nojāti.

----------


## arnis

teoreetiski man ir shaadas augshinjas --- 
ir vesels paaris  ::  
http://www.europe-audio.com/Product.asp?Product_ID=2700
filtrs gan tam jaapietjuunee buus . 
par vidiem- s90 standartaa ir 15gd-11a , vai 20gdc-1-8/16 peec jaunaa standarta. nezinu, kas ir 4gd6 -- kautkas mega vecs izklausaas ..... vidiem tik daudz naudas jau nemaz nevajag, var paskatiities , te ir viskautkas --- 
http://www.europe-audio.com 
jaasaprot, cik taalu speelee tas bass, un cik normaali. vai tas ir tas pats vecais 75zt, jeb kas jaunaaks ? ja tas vecais, tad to dereetu dziit uz leju, un atrast kaadu normaalu midu, kas speelee teiksim no 300-400Hz .... nu taa jebkuraa gadiijumaa ir kautkaada paarbuuve ...
par punktu 1- jaa var dariit jaa ....

----------


## Didzis

Kas Tev tur tai tumbā par brīnumiem   ::   4GD5 ir vecās Viktorijas 001 tumbas vidu skaļrunis. Tas nāca komplektā ar 8GD1 un 3GD2 skaļruni 8AS2 tumbā  http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/victoria/vikt001.htm
Tev varbūt tās ir šīs tumbas?  Citādāk tās ir kautkādas krutkas paštaisītas tumbas.

----------


## jankus

> Tas nāca komplektā ar 8GD1 un 3GD2 skaļruni 8AS2 tumbā  http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/victoria/vikt001.htm


 


> 3.	Naudu esmu gatavs atvēlēt katrā gadījumā ne simtos, par tiem piedāvātajiem pīkstuļiem pa 20-30 OK, varētu domāt, ja ir jūtama atšķirība no 3гд2


 ..un 3GD-2 jau arī nekad nav S90 tumbās bijuši, Viktorijas tumbās gan..

----------


## Kernel

Jā, tas 4gd6 izskatās diezgan arhaisks, man pat škiet ja es gribēšu ko cit likt, tur būs lielāka diametra caurums jātaisa. Ā jā un uz viņa virsū nebija nekāda groza aizsardzībai no basa, nez tie grozi nāk no rūpnīcas uz vidiem vai tas ir mājas mastjeru ievedums..  ::  
Lūk šads tas 4gd6 ērms.
http://old.hi-fi.itc.ua/forum/index.php ... _next=prev 
Basi ir 8gd1.
http://www.torg.uz/offer.php?id=1878509&action[print]=true 

Par filtra pietūnēšanu. Tam varēs izmantot esošās spoles, kondensatorus vai labāk mest visu laukā un likt jaunu. Nav ne jausmas cik varētu maksāt labs vads spolei, bet labi kondierie laikam nav no tiem lētajiem, cik te palasīju blakus diskusijā. Cik aptuveni tā izmaksa uz filtriem varētu būt ar ko rēķināties? 

Arni, cik naudiņu vēlētos par tiem pīkstuļiem, cik sapratu tev viņi pārdošanā?

----------


## Zigis

Ja pareizi saprotu, iet runa par jaunu konstrukciju, kurā tiek izmantots basinieks un korpuss no S90.
varu ieteikt ļoti labu (gluda raksturlīkne) Visaton FRS8 platjoslnieku, 82db, josla 100-20000. Pīkstulis vispār nav vajadzīgs. Ir 4 un 8 omu varianti, maksā ap 10Ls, liekas caur Elfu varēja. 

Strādā 1L slēgtajā.
Ja tādam mazliet nogriež apakšā (vai pat atstāj platjoslā) un piemudrī to basinieku, manuprāt varētu izdoties vienkārši un neslikti.
Pats ja darītu kaut ko līdzīgu, noteikti izvēlētos aktīvo - divi čipampi uz kanālu.

Pašam šie skaļruņi strādā TL (Cyburgs Needle), nelielā telpā (12-14m) pietiek pilnīgi visam, lielākā telpā protams tas 7cm skaļrunītis normālu basu nedod.

----------


## arnis

Kernel- ja spoles pats tiisi, tad A deglava 60 paardod tinumu vadus. jaaskataas cik biezu katraa konkreetaa gadiijumaa, tur cenas ir no 4-8ls/ kilogramaa. 
pirmkaart buutu jaasaprot, kaadi skaljrunji tur buus, tad taalaak var domaat , kaa tas viss ar filtriem tiks salikts kopaa 
par pischikiem - lai buutu 20Ls par 2 gab. 
varu piegaadaat naakamaas nedeeljas saakumaa, man vinji shobriid nav riigaa ... 
par filtriem. kondensatoriem utt --- ja taisa no kjiinieshu poliesteriem no ormixa, tad nekas mega daargi --- varbuut kaadi 5-7Ls kondensatoros, maksimums, varbuut pat leetaak. Spoles --- jaaskataas ko var izmantot no esoshaam, un kaadas buutu jaapietin. Primaari --- jaasaprot kaadi buus skaljrunji, kaados diapazonos speelees, tad var aptuveni uzgjenereet filtru, iepirkt detaljas, salikt aptuveno filtru un veikt meeriijumus un piedziit filtrus ..... 
kautkaa taa

----------


## Didzis

jankus, nu vispār jau Viktoriju 003 komplektēja ar S90 http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/victoria/vikt003.htm
Kernel , ieliec tās savas tumbas bildi. tev tur kautkas nav riktīgi.  arnis Tev te stāsta "kosmiskas lietas", a tumba ta varbūt ir no Viktorijas 001 un tā nu točna nekam neder   ::

----------


## jankus

> 1.	
> 3.	Naudu esmu gatavs atvēlēt katrā gadījumā ne simtos, par tiem piedāvātajiem pīkstuļiem pa 20-30 OK, varētu domāt, ja ir jūtama atšķirība no 3гд2


 Ja gribi pa lēto izbraukt, var mēģināt paspēlēties, varbūt ar 2GD-36 (3GDV-1). Nezinu gan, vai tie būs labāki par 3GD-2.. No plusiem varētu būt tas, ka sakrīt gan jūtība, gan pretestība.
Arņa pīkstuļi gan jau būtu stipri labāki, kaut arī tos Tev noteikti nāksies pieklusināt. Redz, pat cenu priekš Tevis ir tagad nolaidis uz 20 latiem.  ::

----------


## arnis

zigis- 
http://www.teamaudio.fr/en/visaton-frs-8-m-8ohm.html
ci kes redzu no liiknes, tur no 7Khz uz augshu viss ir slikti -- saakas diezgan pamatiiga virziendarbiiba, piikjis uz 10K jau vien noraada uz lazhaam. turklaat --- pilnaa joslaa taas augshinjas skanees veel suudiigaak, nekaa atfiltreetas 3gd2. Tur kautkaadu piikstuli tik un taa vajag.

dzidzis- kas tur kosmisks -- cilveeks izdomaaja, ka vinjam ir prasiibas un veelme kautko buuveet---- luudzu ... lai buuvee. tikai taadus suudus gan lai neliek iekshaa. no taa nekaada augshana nesanaaks.... 
jankus +1 
Jaa, piikstuli pieklusinaas, tas speelees ar pamatiigu rezervi, bez kropljiem, viegli un tiiri . ja cilveeks panjems midu, kas vilks liidz 5-7K, tad vispaar ideaali ...

----------


## jankus

> jankus, nu vispār jau Viktoriju 003 komplektēja ar S90 http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/victoria/vikt003.htm
> Kernel , ieliec tās savas tumbas bildi. tev tur kautkas nav riktīgi.  arnis Tev te stāsta "kosmiskas lietas", a tumba ta varbūt ir no Viktorijas 001 un tā nu točna nekam neder


 Didzi, tās 35AS1 no Viktorijas 003 ir bijušas arī man pašam.
Es biju domājis Viktoriju 001.  ::

----------


## jankus

> Ja pareizi saprotu, iet runa par jaunu konstrukciju, kurā tiek izmantots basinieks un korpuss no S90.
> varu ieteikt ļoti labu (gluda raksturlīkne) Visaton FRS8 platjoslnieku, 82db, josla 100-20000. Pīkstulis vispār nav vajadzīgs. Ir 4 un 8 omu varianti, maksā ap 10Ls, liekas caur Elfu varēja.


 Vai 8GD-1 basiniekam jūtība nav 89db/m? 82 un 89 jūtami atšķiras, ja Tu, Zigi, neesi nejauši pārrakstījies..?

----------


## arnis

redz, par to jau staasts. pat ja buutu 85dB. no skaljaaka drivera var dabuut klusaaku, bet dzeest basa driveri ir garaam --- parasti dzeesh pischikus un midus , basu piedzen pie taa. te sanaaks otraadi, tb---- tas skaljrunis vnk neder -- buus vaajrpaatiigs disbalanss...
PS- es vispaar esmu sisteemu ar augstaaku SPL piekriteejs. Vismaz var iegriezt nedaudz ruchkaa, un neiet kroplii un nekas nedeg nost... arii uz videejaam jaudaam skan paarliecinoshaak ... nu taa virspuseeji runaajot
PS- ja ir veelme no kautkaadiem veciem hlamiem kautko saskruuveet lai skan, tad es liekos mieraa, un shajaa teemaa vairs neposteeju  ::  
ja grib ko uzlabot, nu tad ir jaadomaa/ jaaskataas, cik daudz $ un kaadas ir iespeejas esoshaa kastee ko iemonteet

----------


## Didzis

8GD1 jūtība ir 90dB http://www.bluesmobil.com/shikhman/info/speakers.htm   Diez vai tādu skaļruni vajag likt komplektā ar daudz nejūtīgāku. 
Davai vispirms noskaidrojam, kāda ir tumba un kādi tad ir skaļruņi. 8GD1 krasi atšķiras no S90 basinieka un drīzāk piemērots lampu pastiprinātājiem ar mazu izejas jaudu. Viktorija 001 ta to kustināja ar 4W izejas jaudu   ::

----------


## krabis

Man garāžā mētājas viens oriģinālais filtrs no S90 ar visiem slēdžiem un viens basa skaļrunis arī, ja ir interese, varu pa polšu uzdāvināt, tik pašam jābrauc būs pakaļ.

----------


## jankus

> Man garāžā mētājas viens oriģinālais filtrs no S90 ar visiem slēdžiem un viens basa skaļrunis arī, ja ir interese, varu pa polšu uzdāvināt, tik pašam jābrauc būs pakaļ.


 Piesakos uz filtru, ja esi kaut kur Rīgas tuvumā.  ::

----------


## krabis

Esmu Valmierā. Ja iznāk iegriezties šajos krajos, pašam vai kādam draugam, tad laipni lūdzu. Telefonu nosūtīšu uz PM.

----------


## Kernel

Nu pagaidām nevarēju atras, bet bija kkur arī sabildēta no priekšas, te no iekšpuses:
http://foto.inbox.lv/cedgars7/07-04-2011-filtri

Hmm Basinieku (ja nav nodedzināts,pārsists) es par polšu paņemtu  :: 
Doma ir vēlāk būvēt subu, pēc krievu saitā atrastas konstrukcijas uz bandpasa bāzes.

----------


## jankus

> Nu pagaidām nevarēju atras, bet bija kkur arī sabildēta no priekšas, te no iekšpuses:
> http://foto.inbox.lv/cedgars7/07-04-2011-filtri
> 
> Hmm Basinieku (ja nav nodedzināts,pārsists) es par polšu paņemtu 
> Doma ir vēlāk būvēt subu, pēc krievu saitā atrastas konstrukcijas uz bandpasa bāzes.


 Nu skaidrs- tās nav S90, bet, visticamāk, kā jau Didzis teica- tumbas no Viktorijas001.

----------


## Kernel

Nu ok, bet kāpēc izskanēja tāds arguments ka uz šīm nav jēgas kko būvēt??
Basinieks manuprāt ir labs, kaste.. nu tai vajadzēs kkā sienas nostiprināt, jo priekšējā siena tāda pavāja izskatās.

----------


## krabis

> Nu pagaidām nevarēju atras, bet bija kkur arī sabildēta no priekšas, te no iekšpuses:
> http://foto.inbox.lv/cedgars7/07-04-2011-filtri
> 
> Hmm Basinieku (ja nav nodedzināts,pārsists) es par polšu paņemtu 
> Doma ir vēlāk būvēt subu, pēc krievu saitā atrastas konstrukcijas uz bandpasa bāzes.


 Basinieks vesels un nav pat iebuktēts, tikai no jaunāka modeļa 30GD kaut kāds tur...
Tikai kā jau teicu atrodos Valmierā...

----------


## jankus

> Nu ok, bet kāpēc izskanēja tāds arguments ka uz šīm nav jēgas kko būvēt??
> Basinieks manuprāt ir labs, kaste.. nu tai vajadzēs kkā sienas nostiprināt, jo priekšējā siena tāda pavāja izskatās.


 Man viens darba biedrs atkal kā reiz diezgan labi kopumā vienreiz izteicās par tām tumbām, it īpasi basinieku. 3GD-2 pīkstuļi arī citiem pat labāk patīk kā S-90 pīkstuļi.. Pašam, diemžēl, nav sanācis klausīties..

----------


## Kernel

Nu ja tie pīkstuļi būtu labā stāvoklī tad varētu arī adekvāti vērtēt, kuri labāk skan. bet manā gadījumā nekā.. jā un vienā no bildēm redzams kā filtram spolīte ir satīta uz parasta plates gabala, interesanti, vai tas ir rūpnīcas oriģināldarbs  ::

----------


## arnis

pa lielaam shaibaam, nav tik svariigi, uz kaa tiek tiits, galvenais, ja tin uz ferriita vai tamliidziigiem, tad jaaskataas kas par materiaalu, cik tinumu, lai neiet piesaatinaajumaa. A savaadaak --- esmu tinis dazhkaart arii uz matu rulliishiem [ karkasu truukuma deelj ]

----------


## Didzis

Nu re, man jau likās, ka tā nav S90. Pēc bildes spriežot, tas ir tīrais samapals. Man ir orģinālā Viktorijas 001 tumba un tā vairāk līdzinās Simfonijas tumbām. Vismaz pēc konstrukcijas točna. Orģinālajai Viktorijas 001 tumbai priekšējais panelis ir pieskrūvēts ar metālam domātām skrūvēm un nav nekāda fāgriezēja. Tumbas priekšējais panelis ir no parasta nelaminēta finiera. Filtri arī ir paštaisīti. Viktorijas 001 tumbām bija ļoti neveiksmīga konstrukcija, jo kompresijas 8GD1 skaļrunis principā nevar labi skanēt tai kastē. Cita lieta Simfonijas papīra 6GD2 skaļrunis. RRR inženieri jau paši to saprata un tapēc sabīdija AS35 akustiku. Intereses pēc varu pastāstīt, ka man uz Viktorijas 001 skaļruņiem ir uzbūvētas tumbas AS35 kastē. Būvēju gan es tās ap 1978 gadu, jo vajadzēja tumbas, kuras varētu iekustināt at mazjaudīgu lampu pastiprinātāju. Toreiz  man vēl nebija nekādas sajēgas par skaļruņu jūtību un to,  ka 8GD1 skaļrunis faktiski ir 30GD1 skaļruņa "tēvs"   ::  Tā man tās tumbas vēl tagad skan un mūsdienās jau jūtīga akustika ir modē. Sanāk, ka es, kā paglups pirmā kursa studentiņš, jau pirms trīsdesmit gadiem paredzēju nākotni   ::  Pats gan ikdienā tās neklausos, bet principā ar  ar 4W pastiprinātāju skan ka prieks.
Kernel, Tev tagad jāštuko, vai nu izmanto 8GD1 un piemeklē jūtīgu vidu un augšu skaļruni, kas nemaz nebūs tik viegli un lēti. Tā Tu varēsi uzbūvēt salīdzinoši jūtīgu akustiku, kuru varēs darbināt teiksim ar A klases mazjaudas pastiprinātāju uz 6P3S lampas. Vai Tev to vajag, man grūti pateikt. Lai kā arī būtu, vienīgā vērtīgā manta ir basu 8GD1 skaļruņi, jo kaste vienalga būs vai nu nopietni jāpārbūvē, vai labāk jābūvē no jauna. Ja klausies moderno tuc-tuc mūziku, kur vissu izsaka basu daudzums   ::  , tad varbūr ir vērts 8Gd1 skaļruņus iemainīt pret S90 basiniekiem. Gan jau atradīsies kāds lampu fans, kurš ar lielu prieku gribēs iegūt savā īpašumā vecos 8GD1 skaļruņus. Tie jau tagad ir vēsturiska relikvija   ::

----------


## arnis

var buuveet savu jauno kasti uz vecaa 8gd1 baazes, paredzot, ka naakotnee tas tiks nomainiits [ piemeeram ] , tilpumus jau peec tam piedziis. no filtriem- var meegjinaat izmantot tos vecos kondjorus, var pagraabt arii latgalee kaadu s90 filtru rezervee, kaadu spoli nochiept utt --- bet spoles pa lielam taapat buut jaatin pa jaunam , visdriizaak. Par s90 basinieku --- tad ir jeega pamekleet kautko no augstaaka plauktinja...no shii uz s90 basinieku migreet buutu solis atpakalj ....

----------


## Isegrim

> pakaļā-skaņa. Vidi kkādi miglaini, neprecīzi, itkā peldētu, sory nemāku pareizi aprakstīt. Augšas-vienkārši maz var dzirdēt viņas vispār, iespējams dēļ ieplēstā difuzora.


 Vienam jauneklim šādā gadījumā pie vainas bija visparastākā pretfāze, radusies no pašdarbības (protu, protu!). 
Protams, ekspluatēt pīkstuli ar plēstu kupolu ir _garām_.

----------


## arnis

nu ja pretfaazi nedzird uz ausi, tad paliidz meeraparaati  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> 4GD5 ir vecās Viktorijas 001 tumbas vidu skaļrunis


 Ņefiga - 4GD-5 ir 8" wūfers, ko VEFs bāza "akustiskajā agregātā" un _Popovene_ iekš "Rīga-101".

----------


## arnis

nu draugi, tie driveri taapat ir beigti + veel veesture .... cilveekam man liekas pasham sajuka- saakumaa teica 4gd6, tad izpeldeeja 4gd5 .... bildee tak nekaada 8'' woofera nav ...
PS- par midu runaajot, ja es gribeetu ko savaakt uz RU baazes, tad mekleetu 30GDC-1, tas , kas Kliiverii manupraat bija iekshaa, bet nez vai taadi LV maz biezaa slaanii bija pieejami ... tam juutiiba bija ap 92dB ...

----------


## Isegrim

Apskatījos tās _inbox_ bildes - viss tas _samodujs_ ir galīgi _garām_! _Midrange_ nav sava slēgta, dempferēta tilpuma, kastes konstrukcija švaka, Fāzinventora skaņojums, visticamāk, "uz dullo".
Par oriģinālo pirmās "Viktorijas" kasti - lai arī ar tehnoloģiskām nepilnībām (ko šeit neuzskaitīšu), tā tomēr bija stipri advancēta, salīdzinot ar "Simfoniju". Jau kaut kur izrakstījos, ka dēļ _Maskavas rokas_ akustiķi bija spiesti sačakarēt labi piedzītu filtru - GOSTs prasīja, lai z pie 1 kHz būtu tieši 8 omi.

----------


## Didzis

Isegrim, Tev pilnīga taisnība. Viktorijas 001 tumbā stāvēja 4ГД-6(netrāpiju laikam pa īsto taustiņu, kam negadās  ::  ) Es jau linku iedevu uz Viktoriju 001 un tur viss uzrakstīts par skaļruņiem. 
Par 8АС-2 filtriem un Maskavas roku nepateikšu   ::  , bet nu tumbas konstrukcija ir tāda pati kā un Simfonijai (bišku zemāka, platāka un dziļāka) un nekā advencēta tur nav. To kasti 8GD1 purināja tā, ka maz neliekas  ::   Man šķūnītī stāv abas tumbas  un varu pat nobildēt konstrukciju.
Labi, ne jau par to runa, bet ko ieteikt ar tām samaduj tumbām darīt. Es  būvētu pilnīgi jaunu kasti un nečakarētos ar to veco. Saštuko tik pareizus izmērus, sazīmē rasējumu un gandrīz katrā noliktavā, kur tirgo koka plāksnes, sazāģēs precīzi pēc izmērie tā ka vajadzēs tik mājā saskrūvēt.  Izvēlēties saplāksni, skaideni, MDF, ozolkoka dēļus, vai nez kādu vēl tur eksotiku, tas jau cits jautājums.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> nekā advencēta tur nav


 Un kā ar nedarbojošamies rezonatoriem "Simfonijas" kastē? Kā ar pretēji slēgtiem elektrolītkondensatoriem bez polarizācijas un mazu droselīti ar dzelzs serdi? Utt., utjpr....

Autoram - noplēs no tām kastēm visu, kas būtu kur izmantojams rezerves daļās. Pārējo sasit malkā (porolons degot izdala toksiskus savienojumus). Ja gribi par mazu naudiņu apgādāties ar skaļruņiem, iegādā ko nesačakarētu (kaut vai to pašu RRR produktu) un savu iespēju robežās sakārto (uzlabo). Nav vērts sūdā bāzt _Visatonus_ utml.

----------


## Didzis

Pag, es jau teicu, ka Viktorijas 001 8АС-2 tumbā nekā advencēta nav. Simfonija , tā jau pavisam cita lieta.

----------


## arnis

nu tak, lai savaac tos vecos kondjorus un to 8gd1 un paareejo lidina aaraa .
par finieri ---www.rusvi.lv , tur daudz atgriezumu ....ir arii citas bodes....

----------


## Kernel

Nu tātad palasīju ieteikumus un padomāju… Cienu viedokli par to ka vajadzētu būvēt jaunas kastes, taču šoreiz laikam to nedarīšu. KAd pienāks reize taisīt visu no 0 tad arī darīšu tā, ka viss būs no 0. Tātad kur vaina esošajai kastei ir:
1) tā ir parāk šķidra, līdz ar to basinieks viņu škoba? To varētu iespēju robežās novērst ar rībām, t.i. nostiprināt priekšējo ar aimugurējo sienu, tad protams vēl hermetizāciajs darbi.
2) vai kastes tilpums atbilst konkrētajam basiniekam? Vai arī šis 8GD1 nav domāts kastei ar fāzinvertoru? Ja sakāt ka oriģinālajā kastē fāzinvertora nemaz nav, tad to var likvidēt.
Tālāk! Tātad ja tam 8GD1 jūtība ir 90dB un Arņa piedāvātajam tweetam ir 94dB, tad piemeklējot vidu virs 90dB vajadzētu tākā būt visam balansā vai ne? jo augšu vai vidu tad jau var nedaudz nodzīt uz leju.  Nu tad būs jāaiziet uz latgalīti varbū tur atrodas pie viņiem tas pats 30GDC-1 kam tie 92dB. Nu no sākuma bij šīm tumām tranzistornieku taisīt, to P3 ampu, bet tākā tas basinieks gana jūtīgs un saka ka ar mazām jaudām var klausīt, tad arī saņemtos uz kādu lampenieku A klasē uzcept, gribās beidzot to viņu silto skaņu klausīt.
vispār kāda šitam subam varētu būt dalījuma frekvence līdz ar to varētu skatīties kādus vidus meklēt.. 
Dzidzi, nesapratu vai pārpratu:


> “Ja klausies moderno tuc-tuc mūziku, kur vissu izsaka basu daudzums  , tad varbūr ir vērts 8Gd1 skaļruņus iemainīt pret S90 basiniekiem.”


  Pēc šī teiktā sanāk ka tam s90 skaļrunim ir vēl lielāka jūtība nekā manam 8gd1, jo redz viņš vairāk basus atdos. Bet iepriekš teici otrādi, ka speciāli šie bij ar lielāku jūtību priekš lampu pastūžiem.
 Un klausos ļoti dažādu mūziku, bet galvenais man ir kvalitāte ne basu daudzums (ja par mājas akustiku).

----------


## arnis

peec pases/ apreekjiniem, s90 basinieka juutiiba ir ap 87,5dB. taa noteikti irk autkur par 3dB zemaaka nekaa 8gd1.
8gd1 skaljrunim ports teoreetiski nav vajadziigs, bet taadu izmantojot, iespeejams, var dabuut kaadu pusoktaavu zemaak ap Fs. 
tie midi ko mineeju, latgaliitee nebuus ... latgaliitee ir tikai midi no s90neiceem, tie ir 20gdc-1 ( 15gd-11 ) 
taa, bez liikneem, meeriijumiem,es teiktu ka tas 8gd1 jaagaazh no kaadiem 500hz zemee
didzis par tiem basiem domaaja to, ka redz agraak bija skaljaaki driveri ar zemaakaam jaudaam, augstaakaam Fs , augstaakiem Q. peec tam naaca modee lielaakas jaudas, zemaakas fs, liidz ar ko smagaaki, leenaaki draiveri ar zemaakaam juutiibaam ...Protams, ietopiijot s90 subu uz 70w[peak] , buus lielaaks troksnis nekaa no 8gd1, bet --- arii mazaaka muzikaalaa baudiijuma...man taa domaat

----------


## Kernel

Nu redzu ka tieku noteikti noskaņots uz jaunas kastaes būvi   ::  
Bet es tad vēlētos tehniskus argumentus kas un kāpēc būs labāks, par teiksim nostiprinātu esošo kasti!

----------


## arnis

nu ja vari nostiprinaat, stiprini --tev iesaka kaa labaak --- pats taisiisi, buus respekts, cienja pret savu darbu un veelme labaak uztaisiit . tagad -- kautkaadu pusizjukushu [ ja pareizi saprotu ] kasti kopaa kasiit ---pasham ir uznjeemiiba ?

----------


## Kernel

Nu redz viņa ir pagaidām tikai atskrūvēta, un kaste no ārpuses izskatās ļoti pat OK, lūk arī tāpēc neceļas roka tādu saskaldīt..

----------


## arnis

nu tad var iesaakumaa tajaa pashaa ietaisiit...kastiiti midam gan 100%...

----------


## Kernel

Nu jā midam vajag, bet vai tas ir tikai dēļ aizsardzības no basa sitiena vai vida skaļrunim vajag kkādu tilpumu( un cik lielu?) 
Un tad arī sanāk, ka es to tilpumu, ko uztaisu midam atņemu basam, kurš jau tā iespējams nav gana liels.

----------


## arnis

lielaaks par 1L diezvai buus. gan pasargaat, gan pasham midam. jaaredz mida parametri un liikne, un jaasaprot cik zemu tas speelees. ja tam Vas buus 0,3L, tad pie 1L kastiites to varees uzskatiit par freeairu,un kastiite pildiis tikai aizsargaashanas funkcijas....
es saaktu ar 8gd1 meeriishanu

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Galvenā _midrange_ kastītes sūtība ir novērst mijiedarbi ar wūferi. Vienmēr vari piebāzt tajā vairāk/blīvāk vates.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Viktorijas 001 tumbām bija ļoti neveiksmīga konstrukcija, jo kompresijas 8GD1 skaļrunis principā nevar labi skanēt tai kastē.


 ???  "kompresijas" - nepārprotami nozīmē darbu slēgtā tilpumā ar "nožmiegtu" rezonansi. Pietam "sealed box" vienmēr skanēs precīzāk par "bass reflex". Pēdējais tirgū izplatīts tik tādēļ, ka ļauj mazām sāpēm pavilkt uz leju zemo galu (tajā pašā tilpumā) un iegūt tur kādus pāris dB klāt. 
Pavisam dumi jau _Popovenes_ akustiķi (es neesmu viens no tiem!) nebija; 8GD-1 labi piemērots slēgtam noformējumam. "Viktorijas" skaļruņa kastes plānie saplākšņa paneļi un attiecīga pakojuma trūkums skaidrojami vienkārši - jāražo bija lēti.

----------


## Kernel

Nu ja var ticēt šim http://www.bluesmobil.com/shikhman/info/speakers.htm saitam, tad T/S parametri tam 4GD1 ir šādi: Fs=30 Qts=0.82 Vas= ???
Cik saprotu bez trešā parametra nekāds tilpuma aprēķins nevar sanākt, varu nojaust tikai to, ka jo lielāks Vas, jo lielāka tilpuma kastē skaļrunis labāk jutīsies.
Kādu progu labāk izmantot kastes rēķinam?

----------


## arnis

es lietoju bassbox 6 pro 
ir arii visaadi winisd, speakershopi

----------


## Didzis

Reineke Fuchs, Tu jau pareizi saki. Neiet jau runa par slēgtu vai neslēgtu kasti kompresijas skaļrunim, bet par RRR izpildījumu Viktorijas 001 tumbām un tas bija ļoti slikts. Kernel tumba stipri atgādina tādu izpildījumu. Tas, ka tumba no ārpuses izskatās smuki, neko nenozīmē. Arī kurpju kasti var smuki noformēt, bet tas nenozīmē, ka tā labi skamēs  ::  .Skaidrs, ka rūpnieciski ražojot, galvenais ir tumbu pašizmaksa un krievu laikos jau bija jāražo no tadiem materiāliem, kādus piedāvāja mūsu finiera ražotne.Arī mūsdienās nekas nav mainījies un ražotāji cenšas uzražot maksimāli lētas un smukas tumbas. Lielākajai daļai tautas jau galvenais, kā tumba izskatās, nevis kā skan un ka tik lētāka   ::  Tapēc jau ir vērts pašam veidot savas konstrukcijas akustiku. Ieguldot savu darbu, zināšanas, labākus materiālus, biezākus dēļus, u.t.t. var panākt labāku rezultātu par širpotreba produktu.

----------


## ivog

Tā akustika ir viena sarežģīta lieta ... savulaik RTU RSF man viņu labs un sens psniedzējs mācīja - Tomariņš uzvārdā, jau tajos laikos viņam gadu bija krietni daudz. Bet viss ko no tā atceros - kā viņš gandrīz katrā lekcijā slavināja VEFa savulaik labāko radioaparātu "Festivāls"   ::  
Pārējais viss ir veiksmīgi aizmirsts.   ::   Attiecīgi man šo visu lasot rodas dumjš (pieļauju) jautājums - a ko tas pakojums kastes iekšpusē vispār dod, droši vien kādas nevēlama rezonanses nomāc, bet vai nav tā ka viņš samazina kastes tilpumu, kas nu galīgi nav vēlams?

----------


## arnis

slikts tomarinja audzeeknis buusi bijis. ir veelams  ::  
neveelams tas ir tikai tad, ja kastees ar Fi portu tas paaraak daudz dzeesh porta labumu[ kursh piem jau taa ir zems ] . tad to tur neliek, piem, ja tas ir tikai sub-woofers no 30-80hz un kastee staavvilnji nav jaadzeesh. visos citos gadiijumos tas ir must have ...

----------


## jankus

> bet vai nav tā ka viņš samazina kastes tilpumu, kas nu galīgi nav vēlams?


 Tieši pretēji- kastes tilpumu palielina par no 6 līdz 15%!
Lūk šīs saites lapas apakšpusē puisis veicis salīdzinājumu: http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/ports.htm

----------


## Didzis

ivog, būsislikti lekcijas klausījies. Radiouztvērēju Festivāls ražoja Radiotehnika. Festivāla skaļruņi ir "nospiesti" no Saab radioaparāta. Interesants Festivālam ir tikai 6GD1 skaļrunis, jo tam ir loti laba jūtība 96dB. Man ir kolekcijā tāds restaurēts radio un un kad es to uzgriežu uz pilnu skaļumu, tad neviens vēl nav teicis, ka jauda būtu mazāka par 50W, bet skaļruņus labi ja kustina pastiprinātās ar 4W . Skaļruņu jūtībā ir spēks   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tomariņš - respect! Viņam viena grāmatiņa "plašam lokam" bija, šķiet, vēl Padomijas laikā iznākusi. Ja tie, kas _principā_ lasa tikai latviski, to būtu izurbuši, tad nerakstītu šeit muļķības un būvētu skaļruņus pareizi.
Par pakojumu - vate brīnišķīgi pārvērš siltumā nevajadzīgo enerģiju, samazina Q un reducē stāvviļņus. Līkne kļūst "gludāka", pazūd dažādas "cakas", kas bez vates kastē būtu visai izteiktas.

----------


## Kernel

Par literatūru. Kautkad bija iespēja palasīt grāmatu "Radiotehnikas iekārtu montāža un regulēšana", autoru neatceros, bet tur bija arī neliels ieskats par akustikas būvi. 
Vispār to grāmatu Tomariņa var kautkur dabūt vai arī ir kautkāda sakarīga literatūra par akustikas būvi LV valodā var būt ir?? Protams netā papilna ir krievu un angļu valodā literatūras, bet tomēr latviski ērtāk un patīkamāk studēt būtu.  :: 
Vispār visu kārtīgi apdomājot, sāku sliekties uz jaunas kastes būvi..

----------


## Didzis

Tepat mūsu foruma,  šis tas jau ir atrodams viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2160  Diemžēl grāmatas latviešu valodā, kā ar daroru aprēķināt akustiku, nez vai būs. Kad tās grāmatas rakstīja , tad personālo datoru vispār nebija, bet mūsdienās tak ar logaritmisko lineāku nerēķināsi   ::   Lai gan, pa šiem gadiem  nekas būtiski nav mainījies- skaļruņi skan tāpat un cilvēka dzirde jau nu točna nav mainījusies. Tā kā ir vērts izlasīt akustikas pamatus latviski. Tālāk būs vien jāstudē vai nu krievu, vai angļu mēlē.

----------


## Isegrim

Pēteris Videnieks un akustika - tas nav nopietni. Tomariņa grāmata ir kaut kur plauktos. Tik mans _skaneris_ ir neproduktīvs šādai vajadzībai un laika man nav...

----------


## Kernel

Tātad pirms nedēļas biju atradis laiku no savas aizņemtības,lai samērītu skaļrunim parametrus, tagad atradu laiku, lai parādītu kas sanācis   ::  
Vas man vēl pagaidām nav sanācis nomērīt, jo tam jātaisa kaste atsevišķi vai kaut kā jāpiemudrī klāt masa difuzoram, bet nevaru izdomāt kā to izdarīt, lai nekaitētu difuzoram... pagaidām, kā man Arnis ieteica, Vas pieņēmu 150l un tad arī skatījos kāda tā kaste sanāk.

Paramateri ko samērīju:
*Fs =41
Qms =6.8333
Qes =0.9846
Qts =0.8606*

Rezonanses frekvence atšķiras par 11Hz no šeit http://www.bluesmobil.com/shikhman/info/speakers.htm minētās. 
BET. tikko pētot uzgāju kaut kādu gudrinieku,kurš mērījis šitos pašus un tur tak pilnīgi atšķiras, manuprāt nevar būt tik zema Fs viņiem un Q ar pilnīgi cits.. http://www.shelchkov.narod.ru/  ::   ::

----------


## Kernel

Skatījos slēgto kasti un lieta tāda ka dēļ diezgan augstās Fs, viņai jau ir 3db kritums pie 50Hz.. programma (BassBox 6 Pro)  piedāvā tilpumu ap 113L, pie nosacījuma, kad dampings, jeb pildījums ir heavy-uz max. ja paņem tipical (diez kādu pildījumu var uzskatīt par ekvivalentu reāli šiem te dotajiem), tad kastes izmēru sarēķina daudz nepatīkamāku-193L. kautgan man doma to parikti taisīt uz apmēram 100l un paspēlējoties progā ar tiem litriem normas diapazonā, tas AFR līkni stipri neiespaido.

Līkne un laika aiztures grafiks, kurš liekas ir tīri pieņemams.

[attachment=1:540qfump]AFR.PNG[/attachment:540qfump]
[attachment=0:540qfump]GD.PNG[/attachment:540qfump]

Spriežot pēc Fs/Qts kas sanāk 47, tas skaļrunis ir vairāk paredzēts slēgtai kastei, bet vai nevar izmantot portu, lai nedaudz paceltu zemo galu? Es te protams tikai tā spriedelēju,jo nezinu kā viņa skanēs, vrb tas skanējums mani apmierinās un basa zemajā galā pietiks..
Izmēģinot visādas porta frekvences nonāku pie secinājuma, ka tas ienes baigo GD, līdz ar to būs neprecīzs bass, savukārt lai AFR būtu vienmērīgaka, ir jāpalielina tilpums kastei, kas man atkal neder, jo stipri virs 100l negribas kāpt, kudiš tādus monstrus   ::  

Kā domājat, kā būs ar to zemu galu slēgtai kastei reāli??

----------


## arnis

nu 30hz tur pashvaki buus. bet 40hz izvilks, it iipashi, ja veel iestumsi to kasti kaadaa telpas stuurii ...
par portu un zemo galu tu jau atbildeeji pats , bet -- ja ir veeleeshanaas speeleeties, var jau mekleet dazhaadus variantus . portam ar defineetu F, un V var buut dazhaads GD , piem ja taisa portu ar lielaaku laukumu un attieciigi garaaku [ lai F nemainaas ] , tad teoreetiski porta pienesums kriit zemee deelj pluusmas bremzeeshanaas . tie apreekjini protams ir diezgan kompliceeti, bassboxaa tas nav iekljauts . cita lieta, ka taadeelj iespeejams naaksies tieshaam iegaadaat kaadu lobziku un pasham pazaagjeet vai nu caurumu lielaaku, vai izzaagjeet veel vienu caurumu front panelii vai taml .... tur jaapadomaa

----------


## Kernel

Nu par tiem eksperimentiem redzēs, kad savākšu viņas kopā..
Tagad man ir jautājums vai kastes forma kautkādi ietekmē skanējumu. Man gribas viņu veidot max šauru(lai tikai subs ieiet priekšā), lai mazāk vietas aizņem, bet tas cik viņa ir auksta man netraucē, turklāt man šķiet arī vizuāli pievilcīgāka. Izmēri varētu būt apm 30*35*110 [cm] sanāks ap 115l. atskaitam filtru, mida kastes V, sanāk ap 110l. turklāt tad ir iespēja izvietot vidus un pīkstuļus pēc iespējas augstāk pret klausītāju, un pīkstulim virziendarbība varētu būt īpaši izteikta.

Pagaidām problēma ir ar piemērota mida izvēli..

----------


## arnis

par virziendarbiibu piikstulim --- nu, pienjemu ka tu tumbu netaisies klausiities 90 graadu lenjkjii, tad probleemas praktiski nav. 
kas attiecas uz midiem , te ir virkniite ar nehiendiskiem midiem 
http://www.europe-audio.com/Product.asp?Product_ID=5578 
http://www.ts-audio.de/tsshop2/WGS/895/ ... ega%3B.htm
http://www.monacor.dk/produkter/hoejtta ... nr/101670/  ( shie gan nav tie labaakie, bet arii var meegjinaat ) 
ir protams arii citi cenu diapazoni  ( leetaaki, daargaaki )

shis piem interesants , tikai zheel ka 4 omi pretestiiba, nelogjiski sanaaktu, ja sub/mid/hi buutu 8/4/8 omu pretestiibas ... ampam taada diivaina slodze sanaaks  ::  
http://www.europe-audio.com/Product.asp?Product_ID=8109

----------

